# [Removed - please see note below.]



## iamheily (May 16, 2016)

[Please see the red date at the top of the forum - it is too early to post this request.  Also, please be aware that the maximum asking price on this forum is $100 per night, and the resorts you are asking for rent for much more than that.]


----------

